# February 2014 "Night" Voting



## Fin (Feb 14, 2014)

*Please read the entries before you vote*


Vote for the top three poems you consider most deserving. If you vote for less, your votes will be discounted. If you vote for yourself, you will be disqualified. If you create additional accounts to vote for yourself, you will be disqualified and all of your accounts will be banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

The poll closes on February 25th, 2014 at 6 PM EST.


*Good luck, ladies and gentlemen.*


----------



## escorial (Feb 14, 2014)

voted


----------



## Gumby (Feb 14, 2014)

I voted for 

_"After, Beyond" by Squalid Glass
_
_"Odysseus Before The Window" by dannyboy
_
_"Elle and the Moon" by toddm
_


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOI25Zrac3w


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Feb 24, 2014)

"Late Nighter" was originally entered in the LM fiction competition and, as a judge, I wrote up a critique before realizing that it had been moved to poetry. So I figured I'd post that here for whoever the writer is.

*Late Nighter, *Anonymous Entry


SPaG: 4.5
A couple small errors:
_-- The solitary nighthaw_*k,*_ is at it again _-- no comma
-- ellipsesshould be separated from the following word by a space (throughout)
_-- in order _*to (*_or despite) the beetle-grubs _-- think you need a verb after “to” or a different phrase, maybe “in search of (or despite)” would work?

Tone & Voice: 4
I enjoyed the prose-poetry style of this quite a bit, though at times I found the punctuation (the ellipses and em-dashes especially) a bit overbearing. Seemed like a heavy-handed way to establish rhythm or pacing, when rhythm and pacing should inhere in the language itself. The (somewhat off-putting) arch, ironic tone of the narrator (the questions, the “only such as you”) makes me want to know more about the relationship between the narrator and the “you” being addressed. 

Call me immature but the word “pecker,” well... I tend to think of its slang meaning first, and that’s not so consistent with the tone of the piece, or at least I don’t think it is.

Effect: 8.5
Overall a good piece, and an interesting examination of the insomniac writer (which goodness knows I’ve been a few times). While I like the bird metaphor, I felt like you overworked it in terms of repetition--would’ve worked better, I think, if referred to less often but in more varied, perhaps more subtle ways (what about eggs, what about flight?). 

I’d like more character here, as well--define this “you” a little more, in terms of hopes and fears and desires at least, give me a person instead of just a generic writer-figure.

Total: 17


----------

